# 4/28/2012 -Lebanon- TN WSF 12 Volt Extravaganza



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

4/28/2012 -Lebanon- TN WSF 12 Volt Extravaganza	

Anyone going to this show the follow week after the Murfreesboro show on the 22nd?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Didn't know about it. Is it a 1x or more?


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

I had planned on it but can't seem to get my car back together. Still waiting on my amp. :shrug:


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Didn't know about it. Is it a 1x or more?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.



I believe it's a 2x...


4/28/2012
City	Lebanon
State	TN

Host	Wall Street's Finest, db Revolution, Techforce Services, Kirkland's Pest Control
Location	James E. Ward Ag Center -- I-40, exit 239B -- 945 E.Baddour Parkway, 37087
Contact	615-481-3511
Comments	Registration & Cliniques @ 9 AM, Judging @ 10 AM
Event Director	Chris Gregory 615-481-3511
WWW	Event Link
Email	[email protected]


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll be out of town that weekend.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok, I'm officially going.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Is there SQ a this one?


----------



## elizabethjw (May 10, 2012)

pimpndahoz said:


> Ok, I'm officially going.


Just watched a commercial a few minutes ago.


__________________________________

wholesale nfl jerseys-Wholesale NHL Jerseys-wholesale Arizona Cardinals jersey


----------

